# Freshman orientation



## Kittykatattack (Jul 31, 2015)

So I have an all day college orientation coming up where you meet with councillors, find classes and just kind of figure out the campus. I am living at home because the campus is only 20 minutes away. I was told today that no one would be able to go with me. I am absolutely terrified because I am going to be trapped with complete strangers all day. I was brought to tears after I was told I was going to be alone. I feel like I just can't get a grip on myself. I am so scared I am going to screw up. I don't even have any idea what I want to major in, and because I have 26 credit hours from Ap classes, I am starting as a sophomore.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I remember my college orientation. It lasted two days and it was terrifying at first but I was glad I pulled through. It helped to reflect on the experience and pick out which parts of the college tour I enjoyed. My school had a nice campus and a lot of events/activities which was comforting.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I recently went through this. I searched this forum up and down just seeing what it would be like because I was scared out of my mind. I also had to go alone. It was nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be. There were very few forced social interactions and they were over before I knew it. It can be hectic and nerve wracking. 

One of my former high school classmates was there and she was popular, a debater and very outspoken and extroverted. I talked to her for a bit and even she said she was nervous so you're not alone. I was really more nervous about all the information I would have to be taking in and picking my classes but there were people there to help me so it went smoother than I expected. The whole thing was about 9 hours long but every bit of it was filled with something to do so there wasn't a lot of time for me to stand around awkwardly or wondering what to do since I can't ask anyone. 

Now obviously, we're different people going to different schools so you'll experience different things and react in different ways so maybe this means nothing to you. Just take solace in the fact that people with SA can survive through this without having to lock themselves in their rooms afterwards, declaring they will never come out again.


I wouldn't recommend it, but something that helped me get over my initial nerves in the morning was getting into an argument with my dad. He kept yelling that I was taking too long and would be late or that I didn't know how to put in the direction for the school on his phone. I didn't even realize what had happened until I got to the school.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I went through orientation alone and yes, that experience was terrifying, but overall, the students were friendly and a girl was flirting with me during the orientation. It was awkward, but also an ego boost. You'll be okay. Although, I thought I was going to have a panic attack with all of those strangers surrounding me and getting into my personal space. You have no idea how much my personal space means to me. I also hate it when cars are super close to me especially during a red light.


----------



## BrianaLouise (Dec 25, 2014)

I had two whole days for my freshmen orientation. Even though I was nervous, I'm kind of used to being on my own. Maybe your school can help you out in exploring different majors, don't go into anything if you're not sure about it. My school has a major exploration program, maybe yours has something like that? That's a lot of pressure going in as a sophomore...
At least you're staying at home and won't be stuck in that social environment 24/7. I am and I feel like I'm going nuts.


----------



## Kittykatattack (Jul 31, 2015)

So I went to orientation and it wasn't bad at all. Before, I was a wreck. Vomiting shaking crying, the whole panic attack package. But when I arrived, everyone was Just as awkward and alone as I was. We got into groups and played ice breaker games. I we talked about our interests and explored campus in the pouring rain. I was actually having fun. I found out my major and where my classes would be held, and I actually share classes with one of the girls I met there with the same major. Also, free coffee and ice cream at the end. I feel like our orientation guides sensed that everyone was nervous, so they made the environment very group promoting and welcoming. I was a nervous wreck for no reason! I am actually really excited for college now. :grin2:


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

That's great news! @Kittykatattack

I have orientation in about 2 weeks, so I feel really terrified, but your update made me feel a little more confident. c:


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

You'll be fine. It's not a big deal




... unless you're living on campus. If that's the case, be very afraid.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I remember when I went to my first orientation, it was terrifying too! So many new people, faces, and I wouldn't know anyone in my group because my friends all went to different programs. But it was pretty fun and informative, I ended up meeting some new people, and learned a lot more about the school! It's a good way to see who's going to be in your program and maybe make some new friends.

Now I'm on the other side and actually lead some orientations, so I'm really excited  hopefully all the incoming students will feel welcome in my group.


----------



## drumcrush (Aug 15, 2015)

I have 3 DAYS of orientation coming up. one of them lasts 12 HOURS :afr


----------

